# ArcMania SF-V mods?



## donn_ (Nov 2, 2007)

I have one of these coming, and am wondering if any of you pros have done anything with them, especially refining the UI. From what I've read, the transition between powers isn't the slickest.

Or, would I be better off keeping it stock, since there don't seem to be many of them around?


----------



## Illum (Nov 2, 2007)

Since the LED [ORSAM O-STAR] used was unlike any LED we may have been affiliated with, focusing abilities using conventional reflectors may not be the best of optimizations.....
I got a feeling the SF-V's root of design was meant for this type of LED only. so not much you can do on the LED/reflector
I am unsure of how exactly the UI works [and for some unknown reason it disappeared off the face of lighthound] so I can't help on that part

and yes, since the said flashlight is homemade and the price being very expensive, I'd suggest you leave it alone. I would if I bought one, but thats just me.


----------



## donn_ (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks, Illum.

The link to the Litehound listing is http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3085&HS=1

The thread on CLF following the creation of the light is here:

http://www.customlightfactory.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=58

Apparently, the UI issue is a very sensitive tail switch which must be partially depressed repeatedly, to cycle through power levels, and then further depressed to latch in the chosen level.

I hadn't thought about any mod other than the UI. The beam is described as a very strong flood, and I assume that's a function of the large multi-die LED and the reflector.

I wonder if it's possible to do 'lego' only mods on it, so it could be returned to stock at will.


----------



## Hodsta (Nov 2, 2007)

Donn,

The driver was put together by Wayne Yamaguchi - the guy who runs the Sandwich Shoppe. Kenster had a problem with his actually being faulty (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2208481&highlight=ostar#post2208481) rather than just being unhappy with the UI. I'd say Wayne is as good a place to start as any.

Cheers
Hodsta


----------



## dat2zip (Nov 2, 2007)

The microprocessor board is the same Remora board used for the Shark. The driver is a modified Shark specific for this light. I've not heard of any UI issues or feedback relating to the UI for either this driver or for the Shark with the one exception of useability with low battery voltages (<5V).

The UI is a simple one and that means less likely issues. 

I would play with it when you get it and determine for yourself if the UI is acceptable or not before contemplating making any changes.

I've got one as a prototype and as far as I can tell it works fine.

Wayne


----------



## donn_ (Nov 3, 2007)

dat2zip said:


> The UI is a simple one and that means less likely issues.
> 
> I would play with it when you get it and determine for yourself if the UI is acceptable or not before contemplating making any changes.



Thanks, Wayne. I'm all in favor of simple, being fairly clumsy. I'll definitely "play with it" when it gets here.


----------

